# My neighbor got something in the mail



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

So yeah this guy I know did an order for some canadian BOTL and it arrived today. He ordered a couple of singles he wanted to try for himself also. Because I know you are all pron hounds I figured I would post some dirty pics. and lots of them.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

where do i get me some of these?


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats against forum rules sir.

You should really look up.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

lol, damn


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Good deal . I got a few of those Cuabas with my last order as well, be sure to let us know what you think.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

That's beautiful!!! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ahbroody said:


> Thats against forum rules sir.
> 
> You should really look up.


OK, whatever, that's pretty lame man. You just posted pictures of Cuban cigars that "your neighbor" ordered, and you're slapping his hand for asking where he can get some? You aren't fooling anyone, we know you ordered those cigars, GASP! Why in the hell would you post pictures of your neighbors cigars? You should read Mo's sticky http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388 about doing what you've done here before correcting other newbs.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Rofl. Pistol I have no intrest in arguing with you. If thats what you are looking for keep waiting.

If a mod wants to delete the pics feel free. May want to delete about half the other threads in this section. :tu


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

pistol said:


> OK, whatever, that's pretty lame man. You just posted pictures of Cuban cigars that "your neighbor" ordered, and you're slapping his hand for asking where he can get some? You aren't fooling anyone, we know you ordered those cigars, GASP! Why in the hell would you post pictures of your neighbors cigars? You should read Mo's sticky http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388 about doing what you've done here before correcting other newbs.


:tu Besides, Zero's post seemed to be in jest. . . .


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn... .overboard, a little.


BTW, nice lookin sticks ya got there!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahbroody said:


> Rofl. Pistol I have no intrest in arguing with you. If thats what you are looking for keep waiting.
> 
> If a mod wants to delete the pics feel free. May want to delete about half the other threads in this section. :tu


on the bright side you didn't use the word pron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahbroody said:


> So yeah this guy I know did an order for some ********* BOTL and it arrived today. He ordered a couple of singles he wanted to try for himself also. Because I know you are all pron hounds I figured I would post some dirty pics. and lots of them.


possible source maybe edit that


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice pickups your "neighbor" made. :tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone loves Partagas's:ss:ss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Im sorry, i really didnt mean to cause problems for anyone. I just didnt know the rules well enough. I understand the reason for keeping it low key about the CC's.

Sorry,
Josh


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

No worries at all my brother. 
If you want why dont you PM me your address I will make it up to you. :tu


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> So yeah this guy I know did an order for some canadian BOTL and it arrived today. He ordered a couple of singles he wanted to try for himself also. Because I know you are all pron hounds I figured I would post some dirty pics. and lots of them.


One day!! :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

That's a damn good deal. Lucky neighbor. Wish I had someone to split boxes like that with. Thanks for sharing the pics! :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, my... Those look delicious. :dr
I really should get some of those ... :ss


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ahbroody said:


> No worries at all my brother.
> If you want why dont you PM me your address I will make it up to you. :tu


There you go, that's better!:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> No worries at all my brother.
> If you want why dont you PM me your address I will make it up to you. :tu


I mean, what is it about this place that attracts these kind of people? Its incredible, like nothing I've ever seen.........


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

ummm...Cuaba...my favorite! Wait did I also see a few Patagas? :ss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> No worries at all my brother.
> If you want why dont you PM me your address I will make it up to you. :tu


Ya know, thank you, but im gonna have to respectfully past. I know its the noob thing to do, and no one else would pass up this incredible offer. I just dont want to take whatever risk is added w/ CC's. I smoke to enjoy myself, and I can't enjoy myself while im bein questioned by the FBI.

Thank you anyways, maybe you could pass my freebies on to another BOTL?

-josh


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

:sl



z3ro said:


> Ya know, thank you, but im gonna have to respectfully past. I know its the noob thing to do, and no one else would pass up this incredible offer. I just dont want to take whatever risk is added w/ CC's. I smoke to enjoy myself, and I can't enjoy myself while im bein questioned by the FBI.
> 
> Thank you anyways, maybe you could pass my freebies on to another BOTL?
> 
> -josh


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

No problem brother. If you change your mind or find an NC you may want to try just hit me up. I may have it. As to the FBI I wouldnt worry so much. The government has a lot bigger concearns than stogies these days. Besides there is always the possibility I got a bunch of fakes and they are not real cubans right. Plausible deniability man :tu


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

z3ro said:


> Thank you anyways, maybe you could pass my freebies on to another BOTL?


I'll volunteer my services as another source- deprived BOTL. :ss

But seriously, plz post a review on the Cuaba's. I just had one and while it had that 'cuban' twang, I found it a little bitter? Woody tasting, but TOO woody tasting. Maybe it needed some rest, but I just thought it an 'OK' stick. Thx.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

z3ro said:


> Ya know, thank you, but im gonna have to respectfully past. I know its the noob thing to do, and no one else would pass up this incredible offer. I just dont want to take whatever risk is added w/ CC's. I smoke to enjoy myself, and I can't enjoy myself while im bein questioned by the FBI.
> 
> Thank you anyways, maybe you could pass my freebies on to another BOTL?
> 
> -josh


When did the FBI start covering Cubans?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

floydpink said:


> When did the FBI start covering Cubans?


after they hit the beach?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

floydpink said:


> When did the FBI start covering Cubans?


One time....
at band camp.....
I was naked by the water......
an FBI agent showed up and covered me with a towel.

Nice sticks there.
Neighbor has good taste.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> One time....
> at band camp.....
> I was naked by the water......
> an FBI agent showed up and covered me with a towel.
> ...


:r love band camp stories

press 2


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll also volunteer my services :ss Im a sourceless soul.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Besides there is always the possibility I got a bunch of fakes and they are not real cubans right.


Yeah, doesn't the box say "*Partagos*"?


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Sorry, i read a post by another member, and it kinda scared me....

if ya still feel like being generous, just PM me


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Blueface said:


> One time....
> at band camp.....
> I was naked by the water......
> an FBI agent showed up and covered me with a towel.
> ...


He didn't give you a light pat before covering you, did he??:r

I was going to smoke a Cuban cigar on the porch later tonight but I have been hearing helicopters all day and am still unsure if it is the brush fires east of me or my humidor they're examining.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

floydpink said:


> He didn't give you a light pat before covering you, did he??:r
> 
> I was going to smoke a Cuban cigar on the porch later tonight but I have been hearing helicopters all day and am still unsure if it is the brush fires east of me or my humidor they're examining.


Yikes, hide the contraband, they're landing!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

floydpink said:


> He didn't give you a light pat before covering you, did he??:r
> 
> I was going to smoke a Cuban cigar on the porch later tonight but I have been hearing helicopters all day and am still unsure if it is the brush fires east of me or my humidor they're examining.


:r
If I were you, I would worry more about the brush fires taking your cigars than the Feds.
Hope all is OK there by you and hope no CS member is affected.
That is just not nice stuff to deal with.
At least hurricanes leave some stuff behind to pick up and start again.


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish my neighbor would buy stuff like that. :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

You have some mighty fine smoking ahead of you!!! Nice pick up!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

You know the sad thing was my errrrr neighbor bought them for some of the BOTLs here. All three of those boxes are currently in the possession of the USPS as of 4pm west coast time. 2 are headed to OOOOOO CAAAnada and 1 to Malaysia. I got a couple of sticks for helping them out. Some of those sticks were already sent out in Bombs to other BOTLS today. I think I ended up with 2 sticks after everything. 
Likely One now. Z3ro you have PM.


----------

